# Toronto International Bicycle Show!



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Always have fun checking it out...


27th Annual
Toronto International Bicycle Show

Better Living Centre
Exhibition Place, Toronto, Ontario,

Friday, March 1, 2013 - Noon to 9 P.M.
Saturday, March 2, 2013 - 10 A.M. to 7 P.M.
Sunday, March 3, 2013 - 10 A.M. to 6 P.M.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

I've been thinking about that show all week. Don't know if hubby will want to drive all that way, though.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I wish there were coupons - the Fall show was $5, $4 with a coupon, this one is $13! $13! This is an outrage! I'm going to write a letter to my member of parliament.


----------



## mariomal99 (Mar 4, 2012)

is this show good? i never been


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

mariomal99 said:


> is this show good? i never been


It's nothing like Interbike/Eurobike where you have every manufacturer showing the lastest/greatest.

If you like bicycles and considering it's Toronto then I guess yeah it's a pretty good show. It was pretty busy the last two years I went.

Toronto International Bicycle Show - BicycleShowToronto.com


There is a Fall show too but that's just bike shops unloading their inventory (it's packed with people).


----------



## 8toes (Feb 28, 2010)

I have gone the past 2 years and enjoyed it (even got a new bike in 2011 . I will be there on Saturday from Burlington, ON, looking for shoes and pedals......maybe some new tires or bibs. I love it.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

.je said:


> I wish there were coupons - the Fall show was $5, $4 with a coupon, this one is $13! $13! This is an outrage! I'm going to write a letter to my member of parliament.


Plus parking. You need to buy about $300 worth of gear, at deep show discounts, to get your money back. 

Having said that I'm going. I need red jerseys to go with my new BMC Team Machine, plus a set of handle bars, and brake pads


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

Even the GO is a $12 round trip + that $13 gouging. I guess you could say it's a fun time, so a little cost is alright.

Anyone going on Friday afternoon?


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

I bought two jerseys, some Sugoi RS bibs, a very nice Gore Jacket and some small parts like cleats and CO2. Total spend $425. Everything was 50% off. My wife asked what I spent and then said "sorry I asked". That makes two of us.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I almost bought a 2011 Trek 5.9 (which was built to a 5.2, they said), but dithered for about 45 minutes. Then when I was ready to buy it, someone else came along, looked it over for half an hour, and after I'd said "if that person doesn't buy it, I'll buy it", he bought it for his son. It was an outstanding buy if you wanted to spend that kind of money. If I was more decisive, I would have bought that bike. Instead I just got an Opus because I didn't like the Apex on the 3.1 they had.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

.je said:


> I almost bought a 2011 Trek 5.9 (which was built to a 5.2, they said), but dithered for about 45 minutes. Then when I was ready to buy it, someone else came along, looked it over for half an hour, and after I'd said "if that person doesn't buy it, I'll buy it", he bought it for his son. It was an outstanding buy if you wanted to spend that kind of money. If I was more decisive, I would have bought that bike. Instead I just got an Opus because I didn't like the Apex on the 3.1 they had.


Which Opus? I have one and am pretty happy with it.

I would love to go, wish I had a biker friend from Kingston that wanted to go.:sad:


----------



## scarsellone (Mar 12, 2007)

Great to see a NEW brand from Italy called Sarto! 100% made in Italy. std or custom frames! hooked up with Retul 3d fit system! fit b4 you buy! Great concept from a shop called Spinkicks Cycle & Fitness near Vaughan Ontario!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm planning to go to the Fall show this Saturday... anyone else going?
Toronto Bicycle Fall Blowout Sale

A once-a-year,
seven-hour sales blitz
Saturday, October 19, 2013 - 10 A.M. to 5 P.M.

Direct Energy Centre
East Annex, Hall F, Door 33
North entrance next to
Ricoh Coliseum (Hockey Arena)
Exhibition Place
Toronto, Ontario, Canada

Admission: $5.00. Children 5 and under are free.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Got nothing better to do today since it's going to rain today, so probably head down...going to be a zoo in there!


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

It was a zoo in there.

I almost bought a Madone 4.5, a Tarmac, and a Focus. Instead I got a pair of full-finger gloves. I almost bought a helmet for $30, but I forgot where they were and were probably gone by the time I went by again.

The bike show is the place if you're buying a whole bike, but for anything else, it's usually better to find almost any accessory at MEC for actually the same or less money than even the bike show. Plus, they have a nice Ghost bike for $1900 I almost bought too.


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

My wife bought a new Cdale MTB and saved $300.
I bought a Bell Volt for half price and saved $105.

I usually have great luck with deals there.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

.je said:


> It was a zoo in there.
> 
> I almost bought a Madone 4.5, a Tarmac, and a Focus. Instead I got a pair of full-finger gloves. I almost bought a helmet for $30, but I forgot where they were and were probably gone by the time I went by again.
> 
> The bike show is the place if you're buying a whole bike, but for anything else, it's usually better to find almost any accessory at MEC for actually the same or less money than even the bike show. Plus, they have a nice Ghost bike for $1900 I almost bought too.


Wow, sounds like you saved 1000's of $$$$s by not buying a bunch of bikes you didn't need. . 

Hope the gloves work well for you.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

jlandry said:


> My wife bought a new Cdale MTB and saved $300.
> I bought a Bell Volt for half price and saved $105.
> 
> I usually have great luck with deals there.


No pics of her bike???? 

I have a Volt and love it.


----------



## .je (Aug 25, 2012)

love4himies said:


> Wow, sounds like you saved 1000's of $$$$s by not buying a bunch of bikes you didn't need. .
> 
> Hope the gloves work well for you.


I might have needed that Madone, because zombies will not attack while you're on a Madone. Right?

The gloves have already proven themselves today in the 6C weather, which surrounded the winding downhill MUT that was covered in leaves and water


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Three of my co-workers were going to head to the show this weekend, but backed out at the last minute. They were looking for cross bikes and didn't think they would have found any deals there.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

love4himies said:


> Wow, sounds like you saved 1000's of $$$$s by not buying a bunch of bikes you didn't need. .
> 
> Hope the gloves work well for you.


If someone needed a new bike that was the time to get one. Great deals on some great bikes. I was sooo tempted but realized I have enough bikes for now.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

.je said:


> I might have needed that Madone, because zombies will not attack while you're on a Madone. Right?
> 
> The gloves have already proven themselves today in the 6C weather, which surrounded the winding downhill MUT that was covered in leaves and water


:yesnod:I did hear something along those lines. I hope your wife/hubby insists you buy one next time so you'll stay safe. 

I haven't invested in good riding gloves yet. I just wear some that have leather palms that I bought at Marks Work Wearhouse.


----------



## sheepherder (Mar 11, 2012)

.je said:


> It was a zoo in there.
> 
> I almost bought a Madone 4.5, a Tarmac, and a Focus. Instead I got a pair of full-finger gloves. I almost bought a helmet for $30, but I forgot where they were and were probably gone by the time I went by again.
> 
> The bike show is the place if you're buying a whole bike, but for anything else, it's usually better to find almost any accessory at MEC for actually the same or less money than even the bike show. Plus, they have a nice Ghost bike for $1900 I almost bought too.


What where the prices like? How much for lower end tarmacs? Also would of been interested in a tcr composite. 

I didn't go cause I hear mixed reviews. Some people say there are great deals and other say just go to LBS and you will get same deal


----------



## Swerny (Mar 4, 2008)

sheepherder said:


> What where the prices like? How much for lower end tarmacs? Also would of been interested in a tcr composite.
> 
> I didn't go cause I hear mixed reviews. *Some people say there are great deals and other say just go to LBS and you will get same deal*


If you know what you want and where to get it, most shops will give you the "show Price" the week leading up to the actual show. 

I bought a MTB a few years ago like that. I wound up going to the show anyway and the same shop was selling another bike like mine for more than I paid. 

You do need to do your legwork though to find what you want. 

I was at Broadway Cycle the Wednesday before the show and overheard the salesman say "we will give you the bike show price now". It was significantly cheaper than the sticker price. 

I find the best deals historically were from the Trek Store. 

I bought a demo Lemond a few years back for a great price. 

But those get sold super fast


----------

